# Giant Gold Gourami progression thread..



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Here he is I have had him a week at 2 & 1/2 inchs...*


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

where do you get it from at that size and how much? It soon to be a monster.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Hi got it at King Eds $19.99 I do believe.... Yes I can not wait for him to get big also looking for some Red-tail Giant gouramies..*


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

$19.99 plus tax for 2.5" and I sold mine 16" for $40 . They are cool fish but they do get aggressive to each other and skittish with other fish.


----------

